# I just ordered a 300d! =) *lens question*



## willg133 (Mar 17, 2005)

I am so excited...I have been shooting with a film rebel and a coolpix 5700....this seemed like the next move.  I got the kit lens, but I am going to be in the market for a more extreme telephoto zoom soon and I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions.   This one looks good to me and it takes over where the kit lens leaves off which is convienent.

EF 55-200mm f/4.5-5.6 USM II  $200







is that a good lens for me? I am not a pro, but I would like something sharp for big enlargements
-thanks


----------



## danalec99 (Mar 17, 2005)

If thats the aperture range you want, I'd go in for the EF 70-200mm f/4.0L


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 17, 2005)

I hope you got a good deal on the 300D...because the 350D was just released and is the upgraded replacement to the 300D.

I don't know about that lens in particular but you should be able to dig up some reviews on the net.

If you really want a sharp lens for big enlargments...cheap zoom lenses are not the way to go.  Especially ones that offer a fairly wide zoom range (like 55-200).  There are very sharp zoom lenses but they are very expensive...check prices for any Canon lens that has an 'L' in the name. :shock:

The sharpest lenses for the money are prime lenses.  Take a look at the 50mm F1.8, 85mm F1.8, 100mm F2 etc.

There are other ways to maximize sharpness for making big enlargements.  A tripod & remote shutter release being very important IMO.

Here is a link to all of Canon's EF lenses http://www.usa.canon.com/html/eflenses/lineup/    but don't be afraid to look at Tamron & Sigma lenses as well.


----------



## Kent Frost (Mar 17, 2005)

Or if you really wanna put some money into it, they've made IS lenses for their DSLRs. 17-85 4-5.6 USM Image Stabilized Lens. Then you could get the EF 75-300mm f/4-5.6 IS USM Lens. You'd have 17-300 covered.

God knows I would love to have the 10-22mm lens for my Digital Rebel. Ultra Wide angle is cool, but hard to get on these things.


----------



## DocFrankenstein (Mar 17, 2005)

Will... is that a poliot watch in your avatar?


			
				Kent Frost said:
			
		

> Or if you really wanna put some money into it, they've made IS lenses for their DSLRs. 17-85 4-5.6 USM Image Stabilized Lens. Then you could get the EF 75-300mm f/4-5.6 IS USM Lens. You'd have 17-300 covered.


Yeah, right...

Why not get 28-300... then u have it all covered and u don't have to change lenses at all :roll:

Digital is demanding on lenses. 75-300 is fost and low contrast.

Kit lens is ok: 18-55 or 17-85 are will give you ok quality for good price. If you have the cash, go for 17-40 L - much better. This way you'll be able to stay away from EF-S lenses altogether.

If you want value, go for 70-200 f/4 L 550 bucks. Any other zoom will not outresolve the rebel's sensor.

Cheers


----------



## willg133 (Mar 17, 2005)

thanks a lot...i guess i just need to use the kit lens and look around at camera shops eventually.  Until then, I'll zoom with my feet.  

Doc, its actually a Vostok.  I recently got it from an online dealer shipped from russia for $29.50, but the strap was terrible so i picked up a new one.   Manual wind...keeps decent time, i think it might be running a bit fast right now, i might have to adjust it a little, but I have heard of people getting them within 10 seconds a day.


----------



## DocFrankenstein (Mar 17, 2005)

I thought it looked similar 

I basically have the same one. Who is the dealer?


----------



## willg133 (Mar 17, 2005)

some store on ebay, i dont remember.  russarmy.com has a lot of them, my friend ordered an automatic from them and it came very quickly.  any pics of your watch? what brand is yours?


----------



## walter23 (Mar 17, 2005)

There's an ebay seller called zenit who sells polyot watches and other stuff like that, plus russian camera gear.  I was amused to read that a full wind will last 36 hours!  Guaranteed!

Hey, you grow up with the television insisting that C.C.C.P. is synonymous with Planet-Melting Human-Vaporizing Nuclear Armageddon and it's easy to develop a fascination with F.S.U. memorabilia, like cameras and watches and mailorder brides in leopard-print stirrup pants


----------



## DocFrankenstein (Mar 17, 2005)

willg133 said:
			
		

> some store on ebay, i dont remember.  russarmy.com has a lot of them, my friend ordered an automatic from them and it came very quickly.  any pics of your watch? what brand is yours?


Mine is chistopol zavod. "the commander's?" Komandirskie/generalskie.

They overprice them though. 50 bucks is way too much. Over there they sell for 8-10 

I also had an amphibia, but I was jumping from a roof. A nail  got under the strap as I was jumping, so I twisted my hand... broke the strap... they fell about 4 meters and landed on a concrete. The mechanism survived but the minute arrow broke off. 

But I ordered 4 more from my uncle! haha Should be here in a month or so. 


> I was amused to read that a full wind will last 36 hours! Guaranteed!


Why amused? It does last at least that much.


> Hey, you grow up with the television insisting that C.C.C.P. is synonymous with Planet-Melting Human-Vaporizing Nuclear Armageddon and it's easy to develop a fascination with F.S.U. memorabilia, like cameras and watches and mailorder brides in leopard-print stirrup pants


Maybe that's just cause all of them are quality items at reasonable prices? HAHA! 

That amphibia btw had only 10-15 second lag straight from the box.

Fotolubitel - menia zovut Andrei. A vas kak?


----------



## DocFrankenstein (Mar 17, 2005)

BTW: Didn't find zenit seller on ebay.


----------



## willg133 (Mar 17, 2005)

are they so cheap over there because of the exchange rate or what? it seems like the work and materials put into those watches is worth more than $10


----------



## DocFrankenstein (Mar 17, 2005)

willg133 said:
			
		

> are they so cheap over there because of the exchange rate or what? it seems like the work and materials put into those watches is worth more than $10


Well... not really. Now with the exchange rate it's around 15 bucks, but still.

Industrialization has made some things very affordable.

Mass production makes it cheap...

Plastic is the most profitable chemical on earth...

The fact that americans have a minimum value of 1$ for everything. Even if there's 1c of sugar in the candy, we pay a full buck for it.

Plus, on the chistopol factory people get about 100-400$ per month. Equipment and the line has been the same for the last 30 years. Raw material aren't that exensive too...

Every watch would cost around 2... maybe 3 bucks max.


----------



## willg133 (Mar 17, 2005)

damn....so its america's problem...i have enjoyed my watch...i have a $300 wenger and a $300 seiko (paid about half price for each watch, but still thats a lot of money) and I wear the vostok every day.  I really like the mechanical aspect of it, and it looks a whole lot better than any timex I could buy for the same price from target


----------

